# Miscarriage @ 12 weeks help



## bonniewest

Hiya im new, im just having a miscarriage at 12 weeks, started bleeding very light and brown and on Fri night fresh blood and clots, rang doctor this morning who arranged scan for tuesday and went shopping was in pain, i thought it was over then tonight ive had alot of blood and big clots like golf ball size and worse pain which comes in waves, dosnt hurt as much, believe it or not when im up walking about, so im pressuming thats the worst over?? and is the baby the first thing to pass out, cause i saw a 2-3 inch type, hing but i was soo shocked and horrified by everything i just did nt want to look .


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hugs: sorry to here that you are going through this. I didn't bleed so I have no advice for you but I am sure that someone will be able to help

:kiss:


----------



## sophxx

i had one at 13 weeks and was told the baby can be the 1st thing to pass1 i had mine in hospital and passed quite a few large clots then hardly bleed after that i was very lucky!

if you can keep moving thats a good thing helps everything to pass the doc told me! dont have baths that are two hot as u could feel faint and also just try and keep ur fuilds up and look after yourself! 

if everything hasnt passed when they scan u sumtimes they will remove it its just like having a swab taken! and doesnt hurt! just be careful to watch out for infections xx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Rumpskin

So sorry for your loss lovely.

I have had 3 (1 a chemical) and I bleed very heavily with the 2nd. With both, I passed the pregnancy sac right at the end. I knew I had passed it as it was larger than anything else that I passed and it felt different once passed (so sorry if tmi for some but it is very difficult to describe without being too explicit).

There are no text miscarriages unfortunately, every one is very different.

I hope you are okay? x


----------



## Truman

Hi Bonniewest, I am so sorry for your loss. 

We had our 1st scan at 12wks and was told the bb had died. I opted for natural management but two weeks later we had a scan on Friday and nothing has changed so I have to go in on Tuesday for an ERPC. 

I know this is scarey and I wouldn't wish our experiences on anyone, but if you need to talk we are here and it does help. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Milliesun

Really sorry for your loss hun. Its a terrible thing to have to go through....

I miscarried at 11 weeks back in June and what you describe is what happened to me. Started with slight brown spotting, then a couple of days later blood and clots. I did lose a great deal of tissue and yes I did pass the baby first (when the bleeding got worse). It was 1am and for some reason I was very calm when I saw it (the panic came later). This happened on the Tue night, then had to go to the emergency gynae ward on the Wed as bleeding and pain very heavy. They confirmed that baby had gone, but there was a lot of tissue etc left to come out. As my cervix was open they said my body would do it all naturally. I felt slightly better after that, but on the Saturday the contactions came back (which I did not expect). Endured 2 hours of pain and feeling faint, but after that the pain went. Has a scan a week later and my body had done it all naturally. Now waiting for :witch: to return!

Hope you are okay Bonnie. I came on this site a lot during my traumatic time and it did really help. You are not alone.
:hugs::hugs:

Millie
x


----------



## Sparklestar

I'm so sorry for your loss Bonnie, just make sure you keep your fluids up if you are losing alot of blood. I miscarried at 14+6 and on the scan the baby was dated at 12+4 weeks so i had a D and c in the end, however they did not remove evrything in my d and c and what you are experiencing sounds similar to myself a few weeks back. Take good care of yourself, be kind to yourself and if you are too worried then get yourself to a and e. If everything hasn't come away on Tuesday at your scan, they may suggest a d and c. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## bonniewest

Thank-you, things have calmed down a bit now although still getting pains n cramps, passed a big thing earlier, oh is too much for me to bear to even try and look, they are truly distressing, confusing, horrific things to have to go through miscarriages are, do you have hormonal problems too afterwards, to be honest i feel guilt, and feel like i need answers.


----------



## Sparklestar

I didn't have any hormonal problems but my baby had died just a little over 2 weeks before we found out so my hormones returned to normal pretty quickly. I feel guilt and like i need answers but miscarriages happen to so many people and the truth is you'll hardly ever know. 1 thing is for you not to feel guilty, it won't be your fault, they told me that at the hospital, and somewhere in this forum Wobbles has pinned miscarriage facts and myths and that helped me alot with my guilt as did the miscarriage association. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## bonniewest

O.k thanks for that, im still really emotional so i think this is hormones going back to normal also my sleep id disturbed and i just feel low, in actual fact i do feel on my own and partner just wants to forget and move on, which is to be honest making me loose respect for him, cant help the way i feel, i feel confused in alot of ways, wish things could be back to normal, dont know how to start... thanks for all your help


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry you are going through this Bonnie :hugs: I have also recently learned about how men deal with things like this- and the answer is they really don't. Their answer is to look forward and move on..just goes back to the fact that men and women do not think alike. (No- really?!) Try to remember that when you are wanting to smack your OH, I have to...:hugs:


----------

